

My (re)published Android App - swanz
http://kooklab.com/epistle.html

======
swanz
Hey guys. A couple of months ago I published my first app to the market, a
note editor with Dropbox sync. But since I'm an idiot, I messed with the
publishing process and I could no longer update it. So, I had to republish it
as a brand new application, adding some new features (users of the old version
will have to reinstall it anew). What do you think?

Also: I'm thinking of adding ads and have a paid version to remove them. What
are the experience of android devs on this?

